# Fog lights and HID???



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

I recently got an '03 Altima 2.5S to share garage space with my '97 sentra. Due to payment concerns at the time, I didn't go with the 3.5 like I wanted. Is it possible to add factory fog lights and HID lighting to my car? By possible, I mean, is it easy to do myself, without screwing up wiring, and having my car burn or some shit? Thanks in advance for any helpful advice.
JASON


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Fog light writeup 

HID writeup


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

97sentragxe said:


> I recently got an '03 Altima 2.5S to share garage space with my '97 sentra. Due to payment concerns at the time, I didn't go with the 3.5 like I wanted. Is it possible to add factory fog lights and HID lighting to my car? By possible, I mean, is it easy to do myself, without screwing up wiring, and having my car burn or some shit? Thanks in advance for any helpful advice.
> JASON


The factory fog light kits come with pretty detailed instructions for putting them in. you shouldn't have any problems. if you do, the service department at your local nissan dealer can help you out.


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

Coco said:


> Fog light writeup
> HID writeup


Neither of these links works for me...


----------



## b18_crx (Aug 14, 2005)

blitzboi said:


> Neither of these links works for me...



links do not work


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

b18_crx said:


> links do not work



The links are 2 years old. Plenty of time for people to take them off of the web.

Do a search and you should be able to come out with some information on this.


----------



## b18_crx (Aug 14, 2005)

Mark said:


> The links are 2 years old. Plenty of time for people to take them off of the web.
> 
> Do a search and you should be able to come out with some information on this.


ok thanks for info


----------

